# Standard mounting hight of a 4-6U wall mount cabinate and elecrical?



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not really sure what you're asking, so this might be wrong. Standard is 32" cabinet set on top of a 4" toe kick, 1" thick top, 4" back splash, so I normally set mine at 44" from the finished floor to the bottom of the receptacle. Under cabinet lights should be stubbed out 18" above that 41" mark.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah never mind. Disregard that. Lol


----------



## TLinSTL (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think there is a standard. For questions like that I normally ask the customer and make them point out where they want it. The rack should be mounted at about eye level IMO. Now if there is a desk under it or something, it's probably going to go up higher.

Some type of rack power distribution should be used with 1 cord going to the wall receptacle. I'd try to keep it within 5-6 feet in case that's the max on the cord and it isn't switchable.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

lortech said:


> In the past, usually the electrical outlets is half way or 3/4 the way up the wall but, want to know how many inches a electrical outlet off the floor? I have not measured the standard small wall cabinet but from a design standpoint, how many inches should the cabinet be from the electrical outlet?


--

It depends on the spec of the customer. I have had some want the rack mounted high up on the wall, as close to the ceiling as possible to prevent accidental "adjustment" of cables by staff.

I have had some that want the rack at a normal working height, so that a person of say 5'10 can work comfortably without having to grab a ladder. 

Then there are times where they just want it "there" because that is where the outlet is. (Which is usually overloaded and backstabbed) :jester:

When I am given a clean working area, I am ~6'2, so I like to install everything so that it is neat, and at a good height for clearance below depending on where this rack is located. 

People will ALWAYS try to cram more stuff in every closet etc. Wiring closet and electrical panel rooms are the perfect spot to store your mops, metal step ladders, reams of paper and bottles of water.....:jester:

It also sometimes depends on if the customer has an IT person, then I usually will just run it by them first, just to make sure they don't have a different requirement. 

Keep it neat, and tight, as there will almost always be an expansion here or there....


----------

